# Here is a Campsite Marker for DIS Members



## bama_ed

Folks,

Lately we have had a lot of creative folks on the DIS Camping Board and I wanted to bump the idea of a DIS campsite sign.  These were freely shared in the past and I wanted to pay it forward (the base template is not my creation).

The lime green Mickey head is a symbol of the entire DIS (and not just the Camping Board).  Musket Mickey is an icon of Fort Wilderness.  The two together are a beacon for fellow DIS members.  I encourage you to make any type of sign using the template and instruction below and post it at/on your Fort campsite.  It can be in a vehicle window, a camper window, on a sign outside, or get more creative.

*I have found over the years that simply posting a green DIS sign and hoping for someone to loop through and see it pays few dividends.  Not everyone loops every loop, not everyone is around the Fort every day, not everyone is a DISser.  What I have discovered is that posting the sign helps fellow DISsers find you if/when you have exchanged Fort dates and find you will be there at the same time.  I might say, "I have a Partial site (meaning 1500/2000) on such-and-such dates" but the sign makes it easy for folks to find me in those two loops.*  June 2013 edit:  *For the best chances of meeting fellow DISsers (as I say in a post below) either share your dates/site type/RV type on the forum or via PM.  I did that and it worked quite well.  Plus put your green sign out while at the Fort.*

Start with the base template (new link as of 01/20/15):





You can work it up in MS Paint (in your Microsoft Accessories folder) or do special things with GIMP or Photoshop.

Opposite click the template above and "save picture as" to your hard drive.

Next you need to get a Disney-like font to write your name or whatever.  Use Yahoo/Google to get the Waltograph font downloaded, extract it if needed, and double click the TrueType font.

You should see a button that says "Install Font".  Click it to install. (Details follows on font installation)

Notice that the Disney font I have listed later on in this thread that comes off the 1001font website has a "zip" file name extension (waltograph.zip). Zip means it is a compressed file which has to be "unzipped" in order to be used.

So find the waltograph.zip file in one of your computer folders (Downloads?), opposite click on the file name and a list of options will pop up next to the cursor that includes "Extract all". Choose it. That will "unlock" the font from the compressed zip file and create a subfolder called waltograph. Copy any waltograph font files (waltograph42 and waltographUI) to the C: drive in the windows/fonts folder. Paste the fonts here.

Now when you go into Paint you should see that font as an option along with any others done the same way (may have to reboot, don't remember).

To use MS Paint, open the template you saved, click the "A" icon in the Tools menu, and select the Waltograph font and type your DIS name, hometown, etc.  This is the trial-and-error stage.  Go big with the font, bold if you want, caps if you want.

If you mess up, start over.  When it's where you want it, save it as a new file name.  Then print or get creative with it.

Here is my sign using Paint and the instructions above:






I'm not that smart but if you run into a problem, post it here and I bet some smart DISsers can help you.

I'll be looking for your signs at the Fort.  

Bama ED

PS - here are my recent Fort visits with my sign:

March 2012 trip site 1520 -





April 2013 trip site 127 -





March 2014 trip site 418 -





Jan 2015 trip site 218 -





Site 104 March 2016





Site 116 January 2017


----------



## lodge

Thanks... the green will compliment my big purple box at our site!


----------



## storyteller

Very Nice... It screams "Disney"  Love it.


----------



## WDWCP96

Thanks Ed for posting this!  I will be sure to make one of these for our site in June/July.


----------



## Gwen in Illinois

Thanks, our camper will definitely have one on it in November.


----------



## Mouse14

Look for one of these July 4th week, it will be on my tent


----------



## DisneyDiva8401

Awesome!  I know several dis-ers will be there The same time we will,  it would be great to identify each other!


----------



## bama_ed

Thanks ya'll.  Please do make your signs, put them out, and share dates (either here in the forum publicly or via PM privately) because it's always nice to say hello to a fellow DISser.

Last March on my trip I put my sign out and Hizzoner came by to say hi.  A picture of my camper and my sign also showed up on the Interwebz and drew several comments so you know they are popular.  I'm glad people enjoy it.

I actually had my site sign printed on a real estate wafer board type-of-sign, the type that uses the thin wire bracket to stick in the grass.  It didn't cost much:  here is a picture of my sign from my last trip report:






You can barely see my Musket Mickey wooden sign under the front bunk. I have to think of a more prominent way to display it.

I liked having the sign like that because I also put it out whereever I camp.  For example, at Gulf State Park here on the Alabama Gulf Coast, it recently was a conversation starter with a neighbor camper.  A lot of visitors to WDW aren't aware that there is a campground on property so my neighbor (who camped often) learned about the Fort and our board. (Or people confuse the Fort with Wilderness Lodge).

Please do give it a try!  

Bama Ed


----------



## rajak73

OK bama ed, I have to ask....I see 3 bicycle tires by the picnic table but no bikes.  Did you just bring the tires?  Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## bama_ed

rajak73 said:


> OK bama ed, I have to ask....I see 3 bicycle tires by the picnic table but no bikes.  Did you just bring the tires?  Inquiring minds want to know.



Leave it to a Cornhusker to miss the obvious.....

Rajak, if you look carefully at the shadows on the drive just to the left of my DIS sign, you can see the shadow of one of the bikes that were leaned against the car during trailer setup. <sheesh>

....just kidding.... 

But seriously,

Are you a college football fan?  How does Nebraska look this spring?  What kind of team will Bo have in the fall?  Bama's getting ready to try to make it 4 out of 5.  We shall see.









And hey, Gary and Verne are ready to call another Texas A&M-Bama game this fall:






Bama ED


----------



## rajak73

I see.  You know us up here, a little slow right after winter until the weather warms......like the bears in hibernation I think the offense is going to be good,  the defense......I don't know,going to be a lot of young players and someone is going to have to step up.  Did you see our secret weapon in the spring game?  Going to be a good football season again.


----------



## Disneypeach

Bama Ed 
thanks for posting the lime green mickey...next time I camp at the Fort I'll be sure to put mine out.
Peach


----------



## 1Grumpy9

I will definitely getting this all set up for our trip Christmas week.  I actually think we have a way to secure it in the ground or around the camper...I will have to work on that one...LOL!!!


----------



## Mouse14

here is mine but i will using yours as well bama


----------



## bama_ed

rajak73 said:


> I see.  You know us up here, a little slow right after winter until the weather warms......like the bears in hibernation I think the offense is going to be good,  the defense......I don't know,going to be a lot of young players and someone is going to have to step up.  Did you see our secret weapon in the spring game?  Going to be a good football season again.



I DID see your secret weapon.  

Move over, Johnny Football.  Here comes Jack Hoffman! 

That was a very nice thing for the team to do.



Disneypeach said:


> Bama Ed
> thanks for posting the lime green mickey...next time I camp at the Fort I'll be sure to put mine out.
> Peach



Thanks Disneypeach.  I hope folks show their sign in their Trip Reports too.



1Grumpy9 said:


> I will definitely getting this all set up for our trip Christmas week.  I actually think we have a way to secure it in the ground or around the camper...I will have to work on that one...LOL!!!



Yes you will Grump and I hope folks post pictures of their signs as they visit between now and then to give you some ideas. 



Mouse14 said:


> here is mine but i will using yours as well bama



I remember when you posted a picture of that sign, Mouse14.  I like the chin falling below the circle.  Kinda gives it a 2-1/2 Dimensional look. 

Bama Ed


----------



## 1Grumpy9

bama_ed said:


> Yes you will Grump and I hope folks post pictures of their signs as they visit between now and then to give you some ideas.



I am really hoping that I can get mine done soon so I can get it posted on here.


----------



## pupbug

Thank you Bama ED for the DIS Sign. My husband is just finishing a Mickey lamp post for our first camping trip to Disney. Now I will attach a green Mickey sign to our post. We arrive May 25, 2013!!! Can't wait!!


----------



## bama_ed

pupbug said:


> Thank you Bama ED for the DIS Sign. My husband is just finishing a Mickey lamp post for our first camping trip to Disney. Now I will attach a green Mickey sign to our post. We arrive May 25, 2013!!! Can't wait!!



Good for you pupbug.  I have seen many of the Mickey lamp posts here at the Fort.  Your sign will be a nice marker too.  Pay attention to the board and exchange your dates with other DISsers who might be here at the same time.

For example, I said I'd be in a popup, requested loop 100, and would have my green DIS sign out.  And DISsers have found me.  And it's nice to meet other campers.

Have a great trip. 

Bama Ed


----------



## archnandrea

Bama Ed I will be at the Fort June 15-22. I was thinking of requesting loop 100. What do you think of it?

Archnandrea


----------



## N365PA

Thanks for the template. I wont be at the Fort but I will post it on my door at the Poly and POR in a few weeks. We do similar stuff over on the cruises called "Fish Extenders." My wife and I have a DIS green cruise line logo with our DisBoards names etc that we post on our doors and then have meets and events around the ships. Good way for us DIS Fanatics to get together and recognize each other. Hopefully when we get back south we'll have a camper, a musket mickey sign, and a DIS green yard sign.

Clint


----------



## bama_ed

archnandrea said:


> Bama Ed I will be at the Fort June 15-22. I was thinking of requesting loop 100. What do you think of it?
> 
> Archnandrea



Well Archnandrea let me first say   .

I just got back from the Fort and I liked 100.  It's a little tight compared to other loops but I believe the location is a plus.  It is convenient to the Settelement bus stop, Pioneer Hall/Hoop Dee Do/Trails End restaurant and the marina with its boats to MK and WL/CR.  The Settlement TP is close too.  So it has a lot of plusses.

They do have a sand pad and are not as wide as a Premium (12' versus 18').  What kind of camper/rv do you have?  The "sand" pad is really crushed shell so you could probably back all the way onto the shell pad to give you the max amount.  But you might want to keep your door over the concrete or else you'll be sweeping out shell bits frequently from inside the camper.

On the downside it is not close to the Meadow Trading Post, main pool, and campfire/singalong area.  You can see from my signature I've used 900 as my favorite Premium loop (also 1000 but had requested 900) and 1500 as my favorite Partial loop (also 2000 but had requested 1500).  So I've always wanted to be up by the Meadow TP.  This trip I decided to do things differently so I got in 100 and it was nice for a change.

There are no bad sites/loops at the Fort but just differences.  Sometimes it depends on what your budget allows, what you find important, and what your camping equipment is.  If you care to provide some details, we can advise further.  

Bama Ed


----------



## bama_ed

<bump for July 4th>

Bama Ed

PS - read post #1 at the start of this thread


----------



## Mouse14

So I'm not having any luck making this sign, every waltograph I download isn't the real font. And I went to a local FedEx store to have the sign made but they said the image i saved on the first page resolution wasnt good.... I'm lost


----------



## scotiacat

Yeah, I've really enjoyed mine from the moment I got it back in 2008. Not sure what ever happened to BDR (name changed to protect him, lol), haven't seen him nor his evil Mickey or green flamed cart around. BDR and SB were the individuals who would do up the signs.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/52629918@N03/9096058421/

Now, how do you post pictures here, still earning my ears 6 years after joining. Shows how much I post, lol.


----------



## bama_ed

Mouse14 said:


> So I'm not having any luck making this sign, every waltograph I download isn't the real font. And I went to a local FedEx store to have the sign made but they said the image i saved on the first page resolution wasnt good.... I'm lost



Mouse14, here is the font I downloaded and it worked fine:

http://www.1001fonts.com/waltograph-font.html

The template I loaded is not a vector graphic file so it will not scale up cleanly.  It's designed to be about as big as a 8.5x11.  Actually I think it's the green ears outline that's the issue.  The Musket Mickey and Font can scale.  I'll look in the archives and see what I have.

FWIW my sign is printed 2 sides on 12x18 waferboard from Vistaprint and it doesn't have crisp edges.  See this closeup:





But from six feet away it's fine - it's lasted for many trips.  How were you planning to do yours?  How big and printed on what?

Bama Ed


----------



## bama_ed

scotiacat said:


> Yeah, I've really enjoyed mine from the moment I got it back in 2008. Not sure what ever happened to BDR (name changed to protect him, lol), haven't seen him nor his evil Mickey or green flamed cart around. BDR and SB were the individuals who would do up the signs.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/52629918@N03/9096058421/
> 
> Now, how do you post pictures here, still earning my ears 6 years after joining. Shows how much I post, lol.



scotiacat,

there are two easy ways to post pix.

The thing in common to both ways is you must have your picture/image on a hosted website such as flickr(Yahoo) or photobucket(google).  Not Facebook, etc.  

First way is to go to the image and copy its http address/URL string.  Then in the window where you are typing DIS posts, there are little sympbols up above the text window.  One looks like a postcard with a stamp in the upper right corner and a mountain/triangle in the lower left.  Click that symbol and paste your URL string (take out the http already there).  Note it will put some IMG headers and footers around it.

Second way is to go to your picture on the hosted website and simply copy its IMG URL/address (i use photobucket and it does/has this).  The IMG headers and footers are already in the URL.  That can simply be pasted into the DIS post you are writing.

Scotiacat, in your case above your picture came up fine when I clicked on it which means you posted it as a weblink.  Paste that link into method one above and it should work.  I think BDR used GIMP.

We love pictures!  

Bama Ed


----------



## snowmedic

I received my Dis Marker on July 31.  I used the same template as Bama Ed and it turned out really nice.  Like Bama Ed said, from 6 feet away you can't see that the edges are not crisp.  My sign is done on both sides, but the templates don't line up either, but you can't notice that from a distance either.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




[/URL]  Hoping that this picture turns out along with the other one.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL].


----------



## bama_ed

That sign looks great!    Bama Ed


----------



## 1Grumpy9

I was going to ask where you downloaded your font from.  I want to try to make my sign this weekend.


----------



## bama_ed

1Grumpy9 said:


> I was going to ask where you downloaded your font from.  I want to try to make my sign this weekend.



Grump,

I posted a link to it in post#25 just a few spots above this one.   Good luck!

Bama Ed


----------



## 1Grumpy9

Thanks Bama Ed...I got the fonts downloaded and now I just have to get it printed out on something other than computer paper.


----------



## whitney37354

I just printed mine off! We'll be at The Fort Saturday, October 5 through Saturday, October 12.  Stop by to say hi!


----------



## bama_ed

whitney37354 said:


> I just printed mine off! We'll be at The Fort Saturday, October 5 through Saturday, October 12.  Stop by to say hi!



Whitney,

Good luck!  It will help if you follow my advice in post #1 about letting folks know where you will be or what to look for.  Just setting a sign out doesn't always get results.

Maybe you could post (in a current thread or a new one) what your dates are and how folks might find you.  Did you request a specific loop?  What type of site do you have reserved?  What type of trailer do you have (travel trailer, 5er, Class A, popup, etc)?  Any unique way to find you? (a pink strip down the trailer side, a Green Bay Packers flag, etc).

I caught up with folks on my April trip because I shared my dates in advance, posted a picture of my sign and camper in a live trip report, and reached out to others whom I contacted prior to arrival because I knew they would be there same time as me.  Anything like this that you can do will help.

Have a great trip!

Bama Ed


----------



## ls1jt

I like that!  This or the wooden musket mickey sign!


----------



## Flametamr

BamaEd can I ask a small favor. I'm apparently computer challenged and can't figure out how to get the Waltograph on to Mspaint. Could I ask you to make me a sign with Flametamr in bold in the middle and smaller Mobile AL below. If it would be easier you can email it to me under the same name on yahoo. Thanks in advance, Joe.


----------



## ArielRae

Not Bama_ed but hopfully this is what your looking for.


----------



## Flametamr

Thanks a lot ArielRae. Now I can get it made to hang on my brand new Mickey Light at the Fort next week.


----------



## bama_ed

ArielRae, I've been off the boards for several days so thanks for taking care of my man Flametamr.  I know he has a trip planned very soon to the Fort.

Plus, he's so suave and sophisticated because he's from LA.

As in . . . . "Lower Alabama".  

OMG we're the Redneck Riviera, aren't we?  amiright or amiright?  

Bama ED


----------



## Flametamr

We had a great time and I wanted to post pictures of the final products. I used ArielRae's image and went to a local sign company to get them made. Unfortunately nobody at the Fort from the Dis came by but I got lots of compliments from others. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## hstrickland

*Bama*...the sign template is fabulous! We used several of these templates for the door on our cruise. Lots of fun! So I started playing around with the template. I have no campsite but do have a cabin  Even though I'm not a_ real_ camper, am I still allowed to post it by the cabin?  Of course it would look better in front of a camper, wouldn't it?


----------



## bama_ed

Heather,

We call the cabin guests "campers" also.  That's the way I started out way back in the day before we got our popup.  On my last trip I met three DISsers and the sign is a big help.  Of course, I'm not exactly hiding.  Check out my most recent trip report from April 2013.  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3094752

You can put your sign in the window but I can't emphasize enough the comments I made in the first post that are bolded.  Some folks put the sign out by their campsite and then are disappointed when no one says hi.  I know I felt that way back in 09 the first time I did it.  People don't loop EVERY loop (especially the cabins which all look very uniform).  Some days when they see your sign you might be at the park.  Some days when you see a sign they are at a park.  It can be very hit-and-miss.

The best chance of success (which I did this past April) was to find out via a pre-trip thread who else on the DIS would be at the Fort when I was.  Then as you can see I posted my site number in my live trip thread once I got there.  I got to meet our poster storyteller/Steve, retiredandhappy/Ken and NorthofMouse/Joy (although with NoM I had to leave a note in her RV door since she and her husband are such go-bunnies).  It also helped that I was around the campsite so much during my stay (read why in the TR).  I'm going to try again for my trip coming up this March.

So it takes some effort but it's worth it.  Everyone I met was very nice.

Bama Ed


----------



## RandolphNY

I just started to nose through this forum and came across the marker idea.

We start our Camping / Disney trip on Monday, April 14th.

I think I may go to the local printer and have a "professional" marker printed.  I look forward to meeting other DIS Campers.


----------



## hstrickland

bama_ed said:


> Heather,
> 
> We call the cabin guests "campers" also.  That's the way I started out way back in the day before we got our popup.  On my last trip I met three DISsers and the sign is a big help.  Of course, I'm not exactly hiding.  Check out my most recent trip report from April 2013.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3094752
> 
> You can put your sign in the window but I can't emphasize enough the comments I made in the first post that are bolded.  Some folks put the sign out by their campsite and then are disappointed when no one says hi.  I know I felt that way back in 09 the first time I did it.  People don't loop EVERY loop (especially the cabins which all look very uniform).  Some days when they see your sign you might be at the park.  Some days when you see a sign they are at a park.  It can be very hit-and-miss.
> 
> The best chance of success (which I did this past April) was to find out via a pre-trip thread who else on the DIS would be at the Fort when I was.  Then as you can see I posted my site number in my live trip thread once I got there.  I got to meet our poster storyteller/Steve, retiredandhappy/Ken and NorthofMouse/Joy (although with NoM I had to leave a note in her RV door since she and her husband are such go-bunnies).  It also helped that I was around the campsite so much during my stay (read why in the TR).  I'm going to try again for my trip coming up this March.
> 
> So it takes some effort but it's worth it.  Everyone I met was very nice.
> 
> Bama Ed



Nope!!! No hiding for you  Love it! Are you going to be reporting live from the Fort when you're there in March???


----------



## bama_ed

hstrickland said:


> Nope!!! No hiding for you  Love it! Are you going to be reporting live from the Fort when you're there in March???



I'm going to try.  The hardest days are when you are in the parks.  But I know myself well enough that my best shot to get a trip report done is to do it live.  If I wait till I get home to start it then daily life gets in the way and it probably won't be as good as it could have been live.  

I also want to try it with my smartphone and keyboard/mouse.  I got a Samsung Mega phone (6.3" diagonal screen) in November that supports OTG (On The Go)  adaptors so I can plug in a regular ol' usb keyboard and mouse.  That will help typing the text, copying picture links from photobucket, and flipping between windows.  I even ordered some extra phone batteries to support the effort (although the 3200 mA batts hold up pretty well to a day's usage).  

I'm going to try to do it without bringing the laptop from home.  If I brought it then I'd never get a chance to use it (not with my group anyway).  

Bama Ed


----------



## North of Mouse

bama_ed said:


> hstrickland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope!!! No hiding for you  Love it! Are you going to be reporting live from the Fort when you're there in March???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ed, I love it! So Robert & I are 'go-bunnies'! If you think we are go-bunnies now you should have met us 20 years ago! Even our children couldn't keep up with us!
> 
> By the way, we did see you right away when we arrived in 100, but when we checked - you were the go-bunny!  It's true we don't stick around our MH much while we're there though. Anyway, was nice meeting you!
Click to expand...


----------



## bama_ed

You said it NoM.  You and Robert are Energizer Go-Bunnies.  When we were there back in April same as you it seemed like you guys were gone every day nearly all day.  Or so it seemed.  If I had annual passes I might be the same way but I'm not at that stage yet.

I bet you folks are quick walkers in the parks too.  My kids say I am hard to keep up with.  Medical studies say those type of people live longer (must be all the cardio workouts we get  )

I have my fingers crossed for our trip next month.  I hope my MB concerns turn out to be much ado about nothing.  

Bama Ed


----------



## jaredbeauvais

Mouse14 said:


> so pretty!!!


----------



## hummingbird149

Just found this thread.  We LOVE camping at Fort Wilderness and are planning a trip for January 2015.  I am super excited because my Dad is coming with us. He's never been and he'll be 74 when we go.  I'm going to have my DH build us one of the light post.  I found a vendor on Etsy that makes adorable Disney flags for Fort Wilderness that are personalized.  Love to camp and especially love camping at Fort Wilderness!


----------



## ilovedisneymm

I was wondering where you all got those signs.  Is it ok for a newbie like me to have one made? I just joined last week and will be down in January.  We always enjoying chatting with people at the Fort.  The Disney/Fort Bubble is a very nice and friendly bubble to be in.  I like it


----------



## ilovedisneymm

We are coming down in Jan too!  Jan 15 - 31.


----------



## bama_ed

ilovedisneymm said:


> I was wondering where you all got those signs.  Is it ok for a newbie like me to have one made? I just joined last week and will be down in January.  We always enjoying chatting with people at the Fort.  The Disney/Fort Bubble is a very nice and friendly bubble to be in.  I like it



Oh sure.  It doesn't have to be a big deal.  You can print one on the home printer and stick it in the window.   Doesn't have to be a production at all.

Sorry I didn't see this sooner.  

Bama Ed


----------



## muffyn

i have tried numerous times to save the picture for the signs & it tells me that it is damaged.
i have tried on several threads also.

what am I doing wrong?


----------



## 2goofycampers

muffyn said:


> i have tried numerous times to save the picture for the signs & it tells me that it is damaged.
> i have tried on several threads also.
> 
> what am I doing wrong?



I just tried it and got this ^^^ also.


----------



## bama_ed

I dunno.  It saved for me just fine now.


----------



## 2goofycampers

bama_ed said:


> I dunno.  It saved for me just fine now.



Still not working for me.  Muffyn, do a google search and some pics pop up. You can save one of those.


----------



## muffyn

a kind camper member sent me a copy that worked


----------



## PaHunter

to those that have had trouble, I saved it to pintrest first then opened it there. Then I saved it to my pictures. From there I could print and access it. Just another way if you have problems getting the link to work.


----------



## bama_ed

I will repost it and put the new link in post #1.

Bama Ed


----------



## snowmedic

muffyn said:


> a kind camper member sent me a copy that worked



Thank you for the kind words.   

I try and help out when, where I can.


----------



## bama_ed

snowmedic said:


> Thank you for the kind words.
> 
> I try and help out when, where I can.



Snowmedic is a good guy.  No doubt about it.  

I uploaded a new graphic (duplicate) to photobucket and posted a brand new link in post #1 to replace the old graphic.  Don't know what happened or why but let's see if this new one works.

Bama Ed


----------



## 2goofycampers

bama_ed said:


> I uploaded a new graphic (duplicate) to photobucket and posted a brand new link in post #1 to replace the old graphic.  Don't know what happened or why but let's see if this new one works.
> 
> Bama Ed



Still not working for me.


----------



## Uruguayo21

bama_ed said:


> Folks,
> 
> Lately we have had a lot of creative folks on the DIS Camping Board and I wanted to bump the idea of a DIS campsite sign.  These were freely shared in the past and I wanted to pay it forward (the base template is not my creation).
> 
> The lime green Mickey head is a symbol of the entire DIS (and not just the Camping Board).  Musket Mickey is an icon of Fort Wilderness.  The two together are a beacon for fellow DIS members.  I encourage you to make any type of sign using the template and instruction below and post it at/on your Fort campsite.  It can be in a vehicle window, a camper window, on a sign outside, or get more creative.
> 
> *I have found over the years that simply posting a green DIS sign and hoping for someone to loop through and see it pays few dividends.  Not everyone loops every loop, not everyone is around the Fort every day, not everyone is a DISser.  What I have discovered is that posting the sign helps fellow DISsers find you if/when you have exchanged Fort dates and find you will be there at the same time.  I might say, "I have a Partial site (meaning 1500/2000) on such-and-such dates" but the sign makes it easy for folks to find me in those two loops.*  June 2013 edit:  *For the best chances of meeting fellow DISsers (as I say in a post below) either share your dates/site type/RV type on the forum or via PM.  I did that and it worked quite well.  Plus put your green sign out while at the Fort.*
> 
> Start with the base template (new link as of 01/20/15):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can work it up in MS Paint (in your Microsoft Accessories folder) or do special things with GIMP or Photoshop.
> 
> Opposite click the template above and "save picture as" to your hard drive.
> 
> Next you need to get a Disney-like font to write your name or whatever.  Use Yahoo/Google to get the Waltograph font downloaded, extract it if needed, and double click the TrueType font.
> 
> You should see a button that says "Install Font".  Click it to install. (Details follows on font installation)
> 
> Notice that the Disney font I have listed later on in this thread that comes off the 1001font website has a "zip" file name extension (waltograph.zip). Zip means it is a compressed file which has to be "unzipped" in order to be used.
> 
> So find the waltograph.zip file in one of your computer folders (Downloads?), opposite click on the file name and a list of options will pop up next to the cursor that includes "Extract all". Choose it. That will "unlock" the font from the compressed zip file and create a subfolder called waltograph. Copy any waltograph font files (waltograph42 and waltographUI) to the C: drive in the windows/fonts folder. Paste the fonts here.
> 
> Now when you go into Paint you should see that font as an option along with any others done the same way (may have to reboot, don't remember).
> 
> To use MS Paint, open the template you saved, click the "A" icon in the Tools menu, and select the Waltograph font and type your DIS name, hometown, etc.  This is the trial-and-error stage.  Go big with the font, bold if you want, caps if you want.
> 
> If you mess up, start over.  When it's where you want it, save it as a new file name.  Then print or get creative with it.
> 
> Here is my sign using Paint and the instructions above:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not that smart but if you run into a problem, post it here and I bet some smart DISsers can help you.
> 
> I'll be looking for your signs at the Fort.
> 
> Bama ED
> 
> PS - here are my recent Fort visits with my sign:
> 
> March 2012 trip -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> April 2013 trip -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> March 2014 trip -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jan 2015 trip -


I Love it! I just joined DISBoards and I will have my sign in April when I get to the Fort!!


----------



## Cambray

Really like it myself.
Just joined...looking for campsite ideas!


----------



## Uruguayo21

We have our sign ready to go for our April 2015 trip!!


----------



## bama_ed

Uruguayo21 said:


> We have our sign ready to go for our April 2015 trip!!



Excellant!

As i say on the first page, just posting a sign and "hoping they will come" is not the  best stance to take.

The sign will help people find you who are looking for you.  It doesnt have to be a live trip report.  Since the I-net is so much more prevalent, we no.longer have to say  "look for our sign".   If you post on the DIS Camping Board when you will be there, what loop you hope to be in, and to look for the sign, you might be pleasantly surprised.

Once at WDW, everyone's schedule is crazy.  But with enough advance notice, people can find each other and the green DIS sign helps.  You can tweet, post, or reply but nothing beats a handshake and a look in the eye.

If you expect folks to come to you, then you will be disappointed.  I have had the greatest experience when I was out looking for folks.  Does it take many attempts?  Yes.  Are people gone sometimes?  Yes.  Is it fun to meet real folks? Yes.

Don't set expectations too high in your mind.

Be a nice neighbor to fellow Fort Campers.

  Bama Ed


----------



## bjschil

Can we add the DisBoard sign along our two cheesehead calves!!!


----------



## bama_ed

Sure you can.  Your cow-cheesehead figures are distinctive and a lime green DIS head would only add to the effect.  Ed


----------



## Bishoparc

bama_ed said:


> DIS campsite sign



Ok bama_ed, it's not exactly to spec but hope you all like it


----------



## Noelle Powell

Bishoparc said:


> Ok bama_ed, it's not exactly to spec but hope you all like it
> 
> View attachment 121764


That's awesome! How can we get one of those signs for our next trip down?


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

We are thinking of going to the Fort for the first time next summer. I thought about putting our sign out with a sharpy marker in a baggie and connect it to our sign so other Dis'ers can sign it if we are away from our campsite to let us know they stopped by (and it would be a neat souvenier).


----------



## Bishoparc

Noelle Powell said:


> How can we get one of those signs for our next trip down?



Ours we did the long painstakingly way lol.  My wife has a Silhouette Cameo (one of those craft cutter deals) so I just imported all of the graphics in there and cut the vinyl and then we slapped it on the sign.  I believe the easier way is to just download the graphic on the first page, add your names to it and then use a site like Vista Print to have them print the graphic for you.


----------



## Noelle Powell

Bishoparc said:


> Ours we did the long painstakingly way lol.  My wife has a Silhouette Cameo (one of those craft cutter deals) so I just imported all of the graphics in there and cut the vinyl and then we slapped it on the sign.  I believe the easier way is to just download the graphic on the first page, add your names to it and then use a site like Vista Print to have them print the graphic for you.


Sounds good. Thank you.


----------



## SouthAlabama5er

Hey Ed I finally made me a dis sign, I ordered it through Vista Print. It was pretty easy to make with your instructions and my wife's technical support! Just wanted to share with everyone.


----------



## bama_ed

Looks awesome, Randy!


----------



## tiggerdad




----------



## SouthAlabama5er

Sign looks good Tiggerdad, did you use Vista Print too? Ours should be in the mail today or tomorrow.


----------



## tiggerdad

Brother in law used to make election signs.  He still had some leftover materials to use.


----------



## SouthAlabama5er

Good deal!


----------



## tiggerdad




----------



## SouthAlabama5er

Long live Musket Mickey!


----------



## peg110

I guess I need to work on my sign.


----------



## Myesha Varner

lodge said:


> Thanks... the green will compliment my big purple box at our site!


Really nice!


----------



## Myesha Varner

N365PA said:


> Thanks for the template. I wont be at the Fort but I will post it on my door at the Poly and POR in a few weeks. We do similar stuff over on the cruises called "Fish Extenders." My wife and I have a DIS green cruise line logo with our DisBoards names etc that we post on our doors and then have meets and events around the ships. Good way for us DIS Fanatics to get together and recognize each other. Hopefully when we get back south we'll have a camper, a musket mickey sign, and a DIS green yard sign.
> 
> Clint


I am looking forward to joining a FE group.


----------



## Myesha Varner

1Grumpy9 said:


> I am really hoping that I can get mine done soon so I can get it posted on here.


Hi


----------



## Myesha Varner

peg110 said:


> I guess I need to work on my sign.


Hi


----------



## Myesha Varner

SouthAlabama5er said:


> Long live Musket Mickey!


Hi


----------



## Myesha Varner

peg110 said:


> I guess I need to work on my sign.


Hi


----------



## Myesha Varner

peg110 said:


> I guess I need to work on my sign.


Hi


----------



## Myesha Varner

SouthAlabama5er said:


> Long live Musket Mickey!


Lol


----------



## Myesha Varner

N365PA said:


> Thanks for the template. I wont be at the Fort but I will post it on my door at the Poly and POR in a few weeks. We do similar stuff over on the cruises called "Fish Extenders." My wife and I have a DIS green cruise line logo with our DisBoards names etc that we post on our doors and then have meets and events around the ships. Good way for us DIS Fanatics to get together and recognize each other. Hopefully when we get back south we'll have a camper, a musket mickey sign, and a DIS green yard sign.
> 
> Clint


Hi


----------



## Myesha Varner

DisneyDiva8401 said:


> Awesome!  I know several dis-ers will be there The same time we will,  it would be great to identify each other!


Hi


----------



## peg110

So I am doing much like PAhunter and going more "Durable" and making mine out of wood. I have the pattern laid out. I started cutting it with my "Jig" saw, but the blade was, well, SHOT. So I took it to the band saw. I did get a lot of "Excess" Material off but it's blade was also getting worn. (the blade, after all is the original blade and is over 10 years old). So I had to take a break. Take the DW (soon to be 11) to Gymnastics. I dropped her off and ran to Lowes to get new blades for both the Band Saw and the Jig Saw. Hopefully tonight I will get it finished cut out before I have to depart for my PT appointment. At least at that point, I'll have something worthy of a picture.


----------



## peg110

What color paint should I use for my DIS Marker? Anyone have a specific name from a "Chip" for Lowes (for example)?


----------



## bama_ed

peg110 said:


> What color paint should I use for my DIS Marker? Anyone have a specific name from a "Chip" for Lowes (for example)?



I have no idea, Paul, since I have always done anything related to the DIS on the PC.    Bama Ed


----------



## peg110

bama_ed said:


> I have no idea, Paul, since I have always done anything related to the DIS on the PC.    Bama Ed


Okay, I Lime Green, Right? I will see if I can find something appropriate. 

I just wanted something more permanent then a printed sign. So I made it out of 3/4" MDF board. 

Hopefully a picture will follow soon.


----------



## jessica52877

In all my trips and all my looping I've never seen a sign but I also have never seen this thread either. I will admit it has been a while since I visited these boards. Anxious to take one next time and see if anyone notices it, we loop all the time on our bikes.


----------



## Flametamr

Mine will be displayed proudly next Saturday and the week after. Hoping for the 700 loop again.


----------



## Flametamr

Will also have this yard sign.


----------



## bama_ed

jessica52877 said:


> In all my trips and all my looping I've never seen a sign but I also have never seen this thread either. I will admit it has been a while since I visited these boards. Anxious to take one next time and see if anyone notices it, we loop all the time on our bikes.



Jessica,

The original intent of the sign was to let other DIS folks know that DIS folks were at the Fort and what site they were in.  That was back in the primitive days of the Internet and when cellular data plans weren't as affordable.  Now people (including myself) can post our site number, updates in real time, and make arrangement to meet friends while at the Fort.

But I saw other green DIS signs at the Fort which helped me and my DIS sign did cause conversation with my fellow campers and I was able to help them because they knew of the DIS.

So I'll keep putting mine out when I am there.

Bama Ed


----------



## Flametamr

peg110 said:


> What color paint should I use for my DIS Marker? Anyone have a specific name from a "Chip" for Lowes (for example)?



There used to be Disney paint chips in the shape of Mickey heads at Home Depot with Disney colors to buy paint. One was called Alien Green. and the term Lime Green Mickey Head of LGMH was coined. The chip are no longer available but really any lime green Mickey sign would work. Mine are close but not exact. The true color is in the first post. I will try to take a picture of an old chip I have and post it below.


----------



## Flametamr

Okay so the paint chips were square with the color sample in the shape of the Mickey Head. The one shown below was trimmed to make a hang tag. Also pictured is the Team Focker lanyards some of us wore one year. If we spotted a fellow Disboards member we were supposed to do the Focker I'm watching you sign. The Home Depot paint code is visible in the picture but you would have to call and see if they still have that code in their system to mix.


----------



## peg110

I did end up getting the paint from Lowes a while ago. The color I chose (which was close) was called (I believe since I don't have it with me at the moment) "Spinach Green". I found the name kind of humorous because spinach is generally a deeper green. Once sprayed on though, it is definitely not a darker green. 

I need to get back on that sign though. I need to work on the lettering.


----------



## 2goofycampers

We got ours from Wal-Mart, it's called Green Banana.


----------



## tpartcart

lodge said:


> Thanks... the green will compliment my big purple box at our site!




I have questions for all. What is the best loop to request at check in?  I do have a pet, so I need to request a pet loop.  This is my first time camping at Ft. Wilderness a bit anxious about our drive pulling a travel trailer. It will be our longest journey yet for my family (from NC). 

I also have a hound dog who is quiet for the most part; however, she barks if any other dogs bark. Should I invest in one of those devices that aids in stopping dogs from barking? I read we could be asked to board our dog it she makes noise. Just wondering how often that happens.


----------



## tpartcart

I have questions for all. What is the best loop to request at check in?  I do have a pet, so I need to request a pet loop.  This is my first time camping at Ft. Wilderness and must admit that I am bit anxious about our drive pulling a travel trailer. It will be our longest journey yet for my family (from NC).

I also have a hound dog who is quiet for the most part; however, she barks if any other dogs bark. Should I invest in one of those devices that aids in stopping dogs from barking? I read we could be asked to board our dog it she makes noise. Just wondering how often that happens.


----------



## peg110

tpartcart - "Best Loop" is such a subjective thing.  First let me suggest that you have a look at http://disboards.com/threads/fort-wilderness-resort-information-a-work-in-progress.3502095/ as there is good information there (It is actually a "Pinned" post in this forum). There is a map to help you identify the loops and which ones are typically pet friendly. I am sure you can get lots of opinions though on what is ideal. I do however, suggest that you pose your question either in another thread (using the search to find one) or into a new thread so that the thread could be kept on topic so this topic doesn't get hijacked. You should also include what your concerns for a loop are. (Location, privacy, size, shade, type such as preferred, full, etc..) and maybe a bit about your camper (Pop-up, Travel Trailer, 5er, Class A/B/C, Tent, Van, etc..)


----------



## 2goofycampers

Also, which level site are you renting?


----------



## tpartcart

I reserved  a full hook up site. Thank you both for the replies.  I will start a new thread as you've suggested.


----------



## peg110

Okay.... It didn't come out as well as I had hoped for, but here is my marker. It's made out of 3/4" MDF board. The lettering is a bit off but overall, I guess for an amateur, it's not bad. My next step is to Polyurethane it to provide protection for it.


----------



## peg110

Well I have the first coat of Polyurethane on the sign. I need to get at least one more. I can only do one side at a time and it requires a minimum of 4 hours to dry. Sadly I gave more than 3 days between the front and back coats. I got to get in gear. Only a short time left.


----------



## Family of Disney Addicts

I wish I saw this. We just got back from a weekend at the fort. I'll save it for our October trip!


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Very cool thread! We have been talking about a sign!


----------



## BETH & PETE

I thought I would revive this thread for NOOBs like us. This is a pic of the sign I made. I am going to have it printed for our trip to the Fort in May.


----------



## BETH & PETE

Just ordered our sign. I also ordered some business cards with our logo on it to give out in case we meet any of the fine folks on here.


----------



## bama_ed

Looks good, Beth and Pete.  

I admit I had to look up on Google Maps where your home town is.  

Bama Ed


----------



## BETH & PETE

bama_ed said:


> Looks good, Beth and Pete.
> 
> I admit I had to look up on Google Maps where your home town is.
> 
> Bama Ed



Probably would have helped if I had spelled Florida correctly.


----------



## DKSABS

Has anyone been able to have one of these printed at Vistaprint lately?  I spent a couple of hours working on a sign tonight (I'm slow..).   Unfortunately, once I finally made a sign I like, Vistaprint wouldn't let me proceed past the review phase.  It gives me an error message that the image is too low quality and won't turn out well, and it says I need to load a higher resolution image.  Does anyone know what I'm doing wrong, or where I can find a higher resolution image that would work?


----------



## bama_ed

DKSABS said:


> Has anyone been able to have one of these printed at Vistaprint lately?  I spent a couple of hours working on a sign tonight (I'm slow..).   Unfortunately, once I finally made a sign I like, Vistaprint wouldn't let me proceed past the review phase.  It gives me an error message that the image is too low quality and won't turn out well, and it says I need to load a higher resolution image.  Does anyone know what I'm doing wrong, or where I can find a higher resolution image that would work?



DKSABS,

That's all I had to work with.  I just went ahead with my VistaPrint order.

I addressed the low res in post #25 on page 2 of this thread.  It won't be crisp and clean but from several feet away it will look fine.

Of course, if anyone can improve on the base green DIS head or can find a better on the DIS, let me know.

Bama Ed


----------



## BETH & PETE

The DW and I had our sign made through VistaPrint mid March. We did not experience any issues online. Try a different browser to see if that makes a difference. It could be your browser or Vistaprint.

We used the template provided in the first post by Bama Ed.  The final product is a bit fuzzy as Bama Ed said, but from several feet away it looks great. We also had business cards made with the logo on it to give out. They are crisp and clear. We had the glossy front to make it pop. And the regular back to make it easy to write on.


----------



## DKSABS

Thank you both. I'll try a different browser when I get home and hopefully that will make a difference.   I did see the resolution issue addressed in post 25, so I knew to expect fuzzy edges upon receipt, and I was OK with that.  Unfortunately, vistaprint refused to let me proceed past that point, even if I was aware of and willing to accept the lower quality. Hopefully I'll be able to get it to work in another browser.   I appreciate the help!


----------



## DKSABS

I still had the problem with a different browser, but then I chose a different template and it worked.  I went ahead and ordered a poster with the same design to hang on the basket of the ECV I'll be renting to use at the parks.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## KornBred

I will be posting a pic of the DIS campsite marker I ordered as soon as I get it. I think it is gonna be a nice addition to the cabin we are staying at. I am very excited to see how it turned out.


----------



## KornBred

Got the sign in and it turned out pretty darn good. Ready to get there and display it!!


----------



## pxydst

Flametamr said:


> Mine will be displayed proudly next Saturday and the week after. Hoping for the 700 loop again.


I remember seeing the directions on how to make the lamp post.... where do I find it again??


----------



## bama_ed

That looks good, Kornbred!  

Way back even before I joined, the green DIS head sign was for campers to let other DISsers know where they were at the Fort.  Back in the day not so long ago, there was no such thing as Live Trip Reports.  There was no WIFI or hot spots, poor cell phone coverage, and a usual trip went something like this:

- people participated in a pre-trip thread to share their coming excitement in the days/weeks leading up to their trip
- they fell into a black hole while they were at the Fort - silence - not to be heard from
- then they came home to their internet connection and posted pictures they had taken and shared what they did on the various days

So when folks were at the Fort, the only way to find each other was to have the sign out.  There was no way to say, "hey I'm in site 417".  So we used to loop looking for other green DIS signs.

The green Mickey shape is also a sign of the entire DIS and not just the camping board.  But who puts out a green sign at All Star Sports (or ever did)?  

But even now it's a sign of the most vibrant Disney fan website (and coincidentally the most vibrant Fort Wilderness camper website).  So everybody put your signs out, go looking for other DISsers, and introduce yourselves.  Put a face with a name.  I've met many great DISsers that way.

Keep it going!  Bama Ed


----------



## bama_ed

pxydst said:


> I remember seeing the directions on how to make the lamp post.... where do I find it again??



Look on the current front page of the DIS Camping Forum for the thread "Mickey Lamp - Detailed Instructions".

Bama ED


----------



## pxydst

bama_ed said:


> Look on the current front page of the DIS Camping Forum for the thread "Mickey Lamp - Detailed Instructions".
> 
> Bama ED


sorry, i just saw it  thanks


----------



## KornBred

Got inspired today and built a stand for the sign. It is lighter than it looks so traveling with it will not be a problem. Just need to stain it and I am done.


----------



## FtW Mike

Sign and display looking good Kornbred


----------



## harriettbrawner

Such a fun idea! I took the challenge and digitized the design so I can embroider a flag to use at our site. I'll post a picture when I get it finished.


----------



## KornBred

harriettbrawner said:


> Such a fun idea! I took the challenge and digitized the design so I can embroider a flag to use at our site. I'll post a picture when I get it finished.



That sounds like an awesome idea. My mom is a sewing and embroidery nut so I might see if she could try this. Let us know how it turns out!!


----------



## KornBred

Got it done. I think it looks pretty good, especially for a throw together project. Now it's time to get this week done and get gone!!!


----------



## 13kittycats

ROLL TIDE...  SEE YOU ALL JAN 2018


----------

